# Osta RX log with bloodwork



## Vibrant (Apr 17, 2012)

IML has given me the opportunity to log osta rx for them (special thanks to heavyiron). I came off a pct recently and been feeling a little flat lately. Osta looks like just the thing to give me a little boost before my next cycle. I had bloodwork done last week and will be doing bloodwork again on week 3-4 of my osta run. my test levels came back very low, so my next results will interesting to see. If they stay the same or rise a little bit, it will show that osta is not suppressive. 


A little about me:

pro athlete
training pretty much all my life
been in the gym for about 7-8 years

6'1
190 (finished my cycle at 199 but lost some water weight and fat since then)
~13% BF (dont like underestimating but Im definitely around there, I can see my abs real well)

training when Im out of sport comps:

morning: sport practice
afternoon: cardio, sprints, or plyometrics (sometimes skip this workout if I feel tired or think Im over training)
evening: gym workout


gym routine:

I do either a 2 days training 1 day off 2 days training, or 4 days training 1-2 day off (it all depends on how I feel and if I want to change it up)

workout 1: legs (squats, leg presses, weighted lunges, leg extensions, hack squats, V squats)
workout 2: chest/shoulders/tri's
workout 3: legs (stiff leg DL's, lying leg curls, seated leg curls, seated calf raises, standing calf raises, leg press machine toe in and out calf raises)
workout 4: back/bi's

I always do about 20mins of ab exercises before each workout. I like the way ab exercises warm me up and my abs never get tired.

I sometimes switch the order of workouts but I never do two leg or upper body workouts back to back. during sport comps, I do a reduced load in the gym, mostly maintenance work about 2-3 times per week. 


Diet is consistent and clean. I get about 4-5000 calories each day. I always shoot for at least 300-350g of protein. protein comes from eggs, chicken breasts, beef, tilapia fish, tuna fish, whey shakes, casein shakes. carbs come from quinoa, buckwheat, barley, oatmeal. I rarely eat pasta or bread but when I do its whole wheat or whole grain. I have been having cravings for simple carbs though much more since coming off cycle.


My goals for the osta run is to get a little boost in the gym and in my sport comps. I hope to have increased recovery time because I've been getting very sore during my workouts since coming off my cycle. I pretty much kept my strength since coming off, maybe only like a 5-7% loss, if I can increase my strength to on cycle levels that would be great. I dont expect too much weight gain but If I do gain some lbm, than thats awesome.

I will be taking the osta as directed on the bottle. 3 caps a day in divided doses.

Some pics of osta I took:













A little about osta: 

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx

Osta Rx??? is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator. A SARM is exactly  what it sounds like: a compound (not an anabolic steroid) which has the  ability to stimulate the androgen receptor (much the same way as  anabolic steroids). Osta Rx??? is an orally active (and highly  bioavailable) selective agonist for androgen receptors which was shown  to have anabolic effects in muscle and bone tissue. It has been shown to  have no measurable effect on lutenizing hormone (LH) or  follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), but it has been shown to have some  effect on prostate weight, with an androgenic potency around 1/3rd of  its anabolic potency. Still, this is a good trade-off, because it???s  anabolic effect has been measured to be roughly the same as  testosterone. It has also been shown to produce dose-dependent increases  in bone mineral density and mechanical strength in addition to being  able decrease body fat and increase lean body mass. 

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) bind to the androgen  receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic  activity. Binding and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the  expression of genes and increases protein synthesis, hence builds  muscle. So in essence, SARMs such as Osta Rx??? causes muscle growth in  the same manner as steroids, however unlike testosterone and other  anabolic steroids and prohormones, SARMs (as nonsteroidal agents) don???t  produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs. 

Osta Rx??? in particular exerts its anabolic effects on muscle tissue  almost exclusively. So not only does it represent a new potential  treatment option for a wide spectrum of conditions from muscle wasting  diseases (from age-related to AIDS or cancer-related), but is also has  immense potential for muscle building for Bodybuilders, fitness,  athletes and an agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from  serious surgery or similar situations. 
*Support Ingredients in Osta Rx???*

 *Mucuna Pruriens* ~ contains a very powerful  neurotransmitter pre-cursor L-Dopa. Mucuna pruriens is a reputed remedy  of Ayurveda in nervous and sexual diseases. Traditionally, Mucuna  pruriens is commonly used as carminative, hypertensive and hypoglycemic  agent. Mucuna pruriens has been found to contain L-DOPA, 40 mg/g of the  plant. The plant/seeds contain the bioactive alkaloids mucunine,  mucunadine, mucuadinine, pruriendine and nicotine, besides B-sitosterol,  glutathione, lecithin, oils, venolic and gallic acids. Studies in  experimental model show L-Dopa also helps in the reduction of  cholesterol and blood sugar levels. 

*L-Dopa* is an amino acid that converts into dopamine.  Dopamine is an essential component of our body and it's required for  proper functioning of the brain.  Research discovered the body converts  the amino acid tyrosine into L-dopa; L-dopa is then converted into  dopamine. Without the neurotransmitter dopamine to serve a damping  effect on neural transmissions, muscles become tense and tremble. 

*Benefits of Mucuna Pruriens L-Dopa:* 

    -Improved sleep (promotes deep sleep)
    -Reduced bodyfat & decreased cellulite
    -Improved skin texture & appearance
    -Increased bone density and reversal of osteoporosis
    -Increased lean muscle mass
    -Improved mood and sense of well-being
    -Enhanced libido & sexual performance
    -Increased energy levels
    -Improved cholestorol profile & regeneration of organs (heart, kidney, liver, lungs)
    -Dramatically strengthens immune system 

*Mucuna: Human Growth Hormone* 

L- Dopa contains natural secretagogues which may support the body's  ability to stimulate the natural release of growth hormone. The blood  carries the dopamine into the brain, where it naturally increases HGH  production from the pituitary gland. The increased dopamine levels also  optimize the production of other hormones, including testosterone,  leading to increased sex drive and improved sexual performance for both  men and women,  beneficial in stimulating muscle growth, as well as  burning fat from fat cells.   

*Fenuside *~ is a testosterone booster containing  Fenuside saponins, extracted from the herb Fenugreek (Trigonella  foenum-graecum). Fenuside is designed to boost testosterone levels,  muscle size and sex drive, and is considered one of the very latest  testosterone boosters in the sports supplement market. It is important  to note that there are over 100 natural chemicals in Fenugreek, but it's  only standardised Fenuside saponins that are proven to offer  bodybuilders, gym users and athletes beneficial effects on muscle size,  testosterone levels and body composition. 

The fenuside saponins found in Fenuside are designed to support hormone  levels and act as a powerful but safe testosterone booster in  individuals desiring fast and noticeable enhancements in muscle size,  strength and performance. The supplement is useful for strength and  power athletes, body builders, and serious gym users. 

Research suggests that Fenuside mechanism of action is initially as an  adrenal cortex stimulator, subsequently activating the hypothalamus and  boosting natural production of corticotropin releasing hormone (CRH).  CRH switches on the powerful pituitary gland, enhancing production of  the key adrenocorticotrophin hormone (ACTH). ACTH is a potent stimulant  on the adrenal cortex to increase androgen synthesis. Because androgens  are precursors to Testosterone and possess "Testosterone like activity",  Testofen naturally supports the activity of the luteinizing hormone,  acting as a testosterone booster. 

*Horny Goat Weed* ~ Icariin is the active element of  Epimedium Extract (also commonly known as Horny Goat Weed Extract) and  this ingredient when extracted to high purity's is an exceptionally  powerful nitric oxide and testosterone booster. Icariin is a very fine  grade of extract and boasts quality's which simply can't be obtained  from the lower grade's of Epimedium Extract. The increased blood flow  and oxygen to the muscles obtained from Icariin of this quality feeds  the body with the energy and the drive required to perform and  out-perform when under activities of physical and mental endurance. 



here is the blood work I did a few days ago: 











As all of you can see, my test levels are extremely low. I hope they rise in the next 4 weeks during my osta run, if they dont I will be considering trt.


A few things I think I should mention as well:

Im not "ON" anything right now except protein shakes, multi-V, bcaa's, fish oil, and liver supps. 

I will start taking the osta tomorrow, and I hope you guys will follow along


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2012)

Great info, looking forward to this!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Following man, wish I would have got in on this shit!


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 17, 2012)

Following this.  I am very interested in running the Osta rx myself.  Not sure how I want to use it yet.  Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 17, 2012)

definitely following - just to see how someone who knows what he's doing gives it a run!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)

Took my first 3 caps today.

went to the gym in my new iml shirt. Looked very fly. Workout was chest/shoulders/tri's. Didn't go real heavy, did higher reps and focused on the contraction of muscles in each rep.

Diet wasn't too clean today because I had a lot of places to go to. Had cheese steaks for two of my meals, tasted great but I feel guilty


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice to see more logs like this up.


----------



## Flathead (Apr 19, 2012)

Solid Log, will be following.


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

wow i am def interested in this as well.


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

i dont mean to be ignorant but do you have to PCT with that?  i'm guessing no


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm an IML rep, and I don't even have a shirt. What the fuuuuuuuuuuu?!!?

...and, no, you don't need PCT with this.


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

That's what's up I'm gonna try some when I get back from Mexico!  Cinco de mayo what up


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder how this would be stacked with DMZ and test!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

I heard its best to stack dmz, methadrol, halo, and osta with test. 
srs. jk. well, semi-srs.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm an IML rep, and I don't even have a shirt. What the fuuuuuuuuuuu?!!?
> 
> ...and, no, you don't need PCT with this.



Sorry benj, but I'm heavy's new boy toy so you better watch out





adwal99 said:


> I wonder how this would be stacked with DMZ and test!



I'll give you my opinion on that a little later into my run with the osta.


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks bro btw vibrant ur the same height and weight as me so ur progress is what I will be expecting haha


----------



## teezhay (Apr 19, 2012)

Bro, you're going to be disappointed with your gains if you keep eating cheese steaks instead of proper rounded nutrient-rich meals of pizza and tren. Just a warning!


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pizza and tren the bidness


----------



## gooseass (Apr 19, 2012)

Very interested in this- thanks!!


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 19, 2012)

good luck bro


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Will be following...Have just ordered my bottle


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Bro, you're going to be disappointed with your gains if you keep eating cheese steaks instead of proper rounded nutrient-rich meals of pizza and tren. Just a warning!


As I read this, I thought "not some guy spewing proper nutrition bullshit", then, when I got to the end, I was saying "my nigggaaaaaaa!!!!!!!" hahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> Pizza and tren the bidness



ain't nothin' betta


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2012)

When was your bloodwork done in relation to your last pct?


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> When was your bloodwork done in relation to your last pct?



about 18 days after a 5week pct.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 19, 2012)

gym workout was legs today. started with pre exhausting on leg extensions, then squats working sets @ 225 x 12reps x 5 sets with about 90 secs break in between sets. moved to leg presses 3plates(each side) x 15reps, 5plates(es) x 15reps, 7 plates(es) x 12 reps, 9plates(es) x 8 reps. walking lunges for four sets with 35lb db's in each hand. 

I dont really feel the osta yet but today was the first day that I was motivated in the gym in long while. Lately, I've been having to push myself thru the workouts but today I actually felt good.

Diet was very clean today. still have to eat a late dinner, probably tilapia fish with salad and a protein shake right before bed.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 19, 2012)

I read that ostarine if used in high dosages can be suppressive, no ?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 20, 2012)

Sub'd.  Hoping to use mine in pct.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 20, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> I read that ostarine if used in high dosages can be suppressive, no ?



You're correct.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> I read that ostarine if used in high dosages can be suppressive, no ?



that is why Im doing bloodwork. it'll give a good idea if it's suppressive or not. IML's osta is not just plain research quality ostarine, it's pharmaceutical grade ostarine and it has a support complex which boosts testosterone. read the part in blue in my first post for more info about osta rx.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)

yesterday evening I did back/bi's. I had to go light weight for bi's because my forearm is a little bit injured and I wanted to play it safe. diet was good. today, Im taking the day off.

Im starting to get a sort of a slight "ON" feeling from the osta. I also had a few zits pop up on my chest and back.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Apr 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yesterday evening I did back/bi's. I had to go light weight for bi's because my forearm is a little bit injured and I wanted to play it safe. diet was good. today, Im taking the day off.
> 
> Im starting to get a sort of a slight "ON" feeling from the osta. I also had a few zits pop up on my chest and back.



Good shit man. I've read up on SARMS and it looks to be the new replacement for PCT. Its awesome your doing this log/bloodwork for it, but how will we know this doesn't effect our hpta? 

If your testosterone comes back sky high, doesn't that mean we're still 'shut down' and our LH is <0.1?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2012)

this is great an all and I hope OstaRx works well, but You never followed though with you blood work for your Formeron log. Thats the deal with that shit? 

All I see around here is you getting a bunch of free shit from sponsors without much proof of results. Photos of body comp, bloods where you said you would. Im starting to think twice about you. 

If these blood Im looking at are before, which I see is from 4/12 





Vibrant said:


> My pct will start feb 25..


 <- this was from your "vibrant-gets-super-hard-sdmz-formerone-log" and the last I read you were running Formeron and with estriol that high, then it must not have worked. Because that's 2 months for your body to rebound just enough were your estriol wouldn't be at 20

Prove me wrong. I really do want you to.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 22, 2012)

nice bro..follling the log for sure


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> this is great an all and I hope OstaRx works well, but You never followed though with you blood work for your Formeron log. Thats the deal with that shit?
> 
> I posted my blood work about 18 days after pct in the lab testing section: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/160854-damn-fml-bloodwork-after-pct.html I also did post in the sdmz/formerone log that the formerone did what it was supposed to do and that I had a successful cycle. yeah, I forgot to post the bloodwork in that exact thread but Im extremely busy and on 3 different boards.
> 
> ...



Anything else?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah youre right. your estradiol is mid-range. thats what set me off. Because Ive ran just a clomid pct and had a lower est (12.4)so it just made me believe it didnt work. 

this is good. I wanted to be proven wrong. 

since your test is so low, have you thought about throwing in some DAA I found two great articles on it. Not to say you dont already know about it. I just wanted to share. 

Here are two articles from the *US National Library of Medicine* and *National Institutes of Health* about D-Aspartic Acid. 

The role and molecular mechanism of D... [Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI 
  Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009 Oct 27;7:120. The role and molecular  mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and  testosterone in humans and rats. Topo E, Soricelli A, D'Aniello A,  Ronsini S, D'Aniello G. Source
  1Stazione Zoologica Anton Dohrn, 80121, Villa Comunale, 80121, Napoli, Italy. enza.topo@szn.it

Abstract
  BACKGROUND: D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in   neuroendocrine tissues of invertebrates and vertebrates, including rats   and humans. Here we investigated the effect of this amino acid on the   release of LH and testosterone in the serum of humans and rats.   Furthermore, we investigated the role of D-aspartate in the synthesis of   LH and testosterone in the pituitary and testes of rats, and the   molecular mechanisms by which this amino acid triggers its action.

METHODS: For humans: A group of 23 men were given a daily dose of   D-aspartate (DADAVIT) for 12 days, whereas another group of 20 men were   given a placebo. For rats: A group of 10 rats drank a solution of  either  20 mM D-aspartate or a placebo for 12 days. Then LH and  testosterone  accumulation was determined in the serum and D-aspartate  accumulation in  tissues. The effects of D-aspartate on the synthesis of  LH and  testosterone were gauged on isolated rat pituitary and Leydig  cells.  Tissues were incubated with D-aspartate, and then the  concentration  (synthesis) of LH and cGMP in the pituitary and of  testosterone and cAMP  in the Leydig cells was determined.

RESULTS: In humans and rats, sodium D-aspartate induces an  enhancement  of LH and testosterone release. In the rat pituitary, sodium   D-aspartate increases the release and synthesis of LH through the   involvement of cGMP as a second messenger, whereas in rat testis Leydig   cells, it increases the synthesis and release of testosterone and cAMP   is implicated as second messenger. In the pituitary and in testes D-Asp   is synthesized by a D-aspartate racemase which convert L-Asp into  D-Asp.  The pituitary and testes possesses a high capacity to trapping   circulating D-Asp from hexogen or endogen sources.

CONCLUSION: D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring   principally in the pituitary gland and testes and has a role in the   regulation of the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans   and rats.
D-Aspartic acid: an endogenous amino acid with... [Brain Res Rev. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI


Brain Res Rev. 2007 Feb;53(2):215-34. Epub 2006 Nov 21. D-Aspartic acid:  an endogenous amino acid with an important neuroendocrine role.  D'Aniello A.
  Source: Laboratory of Neurobiology, Stazione Zoologica A Dohrn, Villa Comunale 1, 80121 Napoli, Italy. daniello@szn.it 

Abstract
  D-Aspartic acid (d-Asp), an endogenous amino acid present in   vertebrates and invertebrates, plays an important role in the   neuroendocrine system, as well as in the development of the nervous   system. During the embryonic stage of birds and the early postnatal life   of mammals, a transient high concentration of d-Asp takes place in the   brain and in the retina. d-Asp also acts as a   neurotransmitter/neuromodulator. Indeed, this amino acid has been   detected in synaptosomes and in synaptic vesicles, where it is released   after chemical (K(+) ion, ionomycin) or electric stimuli. Furthermore,   d-Asp increases cAMP in neuronal cells and is transported from the   synaptic clefts to presynaptic nerve cells through a specific   transporter. In the endocrine system, instead, d-Asp is involved in the   regulation of hormone synthesis and release. For example, in the rat   hypothalamus, it enhances gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) release   and induces oxytocin and vasopressin mRNA synthesis. In the pituitary   gland, it stimulates the secretion of the following hormones: prolactin   (PRL), luteinizing hormone (LH), and growth hormone (GH) In the testes,   it is present in Leydig cells and is involved in testosterone and   progesterone release. Thus, a hypothalamus-pituitary-gonads pathway, in   which d-Asp is involved, has been formulated. In conclusion, the  present  work is a summary of previous and current research done on the  role of  d-Asp in the nervous and endocrine systems of invertebrates and   vertebrates, including mammals.
  PMID:     17118457     [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)

I used daa in my pct. probably one of the best on the market: testforce v2 by epharm. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it helped very much for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

Vibrant is jerked and tan. That's all anyone needs to know. GICH!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Vibrant is jerked and tan. That's all anyone needs to know. GICH!



Thank you, love ya benj (<<<if you couldn't tell, that was full homo)

maybe not jerked but I do have a pretty good tan going


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 22, 2012)

He's anonymously jerked and tan.

LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He's anonymously jerked and tan.
> 
> LOL



isn't that the best kind of J&T?


GDI, people I already said Im not jerked


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you tell us what sport you play? Understandable if not. Either way, in for the log.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

This is exciting to watch. I'm mulling over the idea of ordering a few bottles if you make some reasonable gains (or at least harden up) and your bloodwork comes back clear.


----------



## gamma (Apr 22, 2012)

sub- in for the ride


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I used daa in my pct. probably one of the best on the market: testforce v2 by epharm. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it helped very much for me.


PA has mentioned a few times that if people are going to run a PCT for osta, that an AI would do better than a SERM.  I don't really think TF2 would qualify as an AI or a SERM, more just like a natty test booster? But I'd like to see IF people run PCT's (for those doing osta standalone) for osta, what they use as an AI...


----------



## Flathead (Apr 23, 2012)

Log is looking great!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

hey vibrant i tought it said take 3 caps once daily as a dose so it is 3 caps a day spread out?


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Can you tell us what sport you play? Understandable if not. Either way, in for the log.



I'd rather keep that private. All I'll say is that it's a very popular sport and very physical. So, I need to be in top shape physically and mentally to compete well.



Hybridp said:


> PA has mentioned a few times that if people are going to run a PCT for osta, that an AI would do better than a SERM.  I don't really think TF2 would qualify as an AI or a SERM, more just like a natty test booster? But I'd like to see IF people run PCT's (for those doing osta standalone) for osta, what they use as an AI...



I think you misunderstood for what I was using the TF2 for. I used it alongside serms and an ai for my pct after my aas cycle. I dont think I'll even do a pct for osta, Im using it more as a bridge until my next cycle.



BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey vibrant i tought it said take 3 caps once daily as a dose so it is 3 caps a day spread out?



yes, it states on the bottle to take 1 capsule 3 times in divided doses daily. I take mine in the morning, afternoon, and evening.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 23, 2012)

Great thread bro I will definitely follow this[FONT=arial, sans-serif]. [/FONT]


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 23, 2012)

workout tonight was chest/shoulders/tri's. Was an ok workout. I made a diet mistake today. I went too low carb and didn't have any carbs the two meals before gym workout. I was a little bit low on energy and had less power in my lifts.


Im definitely noticing more acne since starting the osta. I think I need to start taking acnedren again.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks good bro, can't wait for the bloodwork to roll in around week 3.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 24, 2012)

worked out legs. pre exhausted with leg extensions and wanted to do squats but the gym was packed and I didn't feel like waiting a long time for the squat rack, so I settled for V-squats. workout was good, got a nice pump. After working out, relaxed a few mins in the jacuzzi. Diet was great today, remembered yesterdays mistake and I had a good bowl of barley in my pre workout meal. 

workout:

leg extension: 5 sets moving up the stack, then finished with burnout sets of one leg

V-squat: 1 plate (es) x 15, 2 plates (es) x 15, 3 plates (es) x 12, 4 plates (es)  x 8

leg press: 3 plates (es) x 15 x 2, 5 plates (es) x 15, 7 plates (es) x 12 x 3

seated leg curls: warmup set, full stack x 15 x 3

seated calf raise: 2 plates x 15 x 2, 3 plates x 12 x 2, 4 plates x 8 x 2


I know I mentioned this already but Im really seeing a lot of acne on my back. close to on cycle levels. starting to feel pretty good.


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope to try this while off cycle but I'm still trying to get rid of the acne I had from my test/tren cycle..  I'm on prescription cream and pills so I'm afraid it would get worse


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 24, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> I hope to try this while off cycle but I'm still trying to get rid of the acne I had from my test/tren cycle..  I'm on prescription cream and pills so I'm afraid it would get worse



Not necessarily. When I say close to on cycle level of acne, its actually not a lot. I dont really get too much acne just some on my chest and back, and it really doesn't bother me. everybody is a little different, so you may not get too much acne off osta.

Also, I highly recommend you try acnedren by blr. it works really well for me.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)

workout today was back/bi's. got a very nice pump going in my bi's.

Tomorrow Im taking a day off. Friday, Im starting a sport comp, so will be switching to maintenance work in the gym. my updates from now on until I finish my comp will be more on recovery, athletic performance, endurance, etc.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm thrilled to see the results of this upcoming bloodwork. Contingent on your results, I'll be ordering a few bottles of this _immediately. _You mentioned your test levels were a bit low before you began taking this, so I'm curious - approximately how far removed are you from your most recent cycle?

Thanks for doing this log, Vibrant! Very exciting stuff!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2012)

FRIDAY!!!

Keep at it brother


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Keep at it brother



yes sir.


today I started my sport competition. Had to wake up at 6am. I hate waking up this early. Physically felt pretty good. didn't really get tired even though it was pretty tough. sport comp continues tomorrow.

will probably do something light like body weight exercises, push ups, sit ups, squats. will see if Im sore or not tomorrow.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 27, 2012)

Right on! Subbed


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 27, 2012)

hey vibrant is the ostra making you hot ? i am satying hot all the time.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey vibrant is the ostra making you hot ? i am satying hot all the time.



Not really and I don't feel hot but I just checked my temp. It's slightly elevated at 99.0°F. Could be unrelated but I'll continue to monitor it.

I do get hotter on cycle and sweat more than off.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)

I felt pretty good during my comp this morning. not sore at all from yesterday. comp continues tomorrow morning.

Im noticing that Im starting to get much more hungry since starting the osta. I think the appetite increase kicked in a few days ago, didnt mention it before because I wanted to make sure it was coming from the osta.


----------



## Vibrant (May 1, 2012)

My competition ended yesterday. Physically I held up well. My next comp starts this Friday.

The osta is giving a very good appetite increase. It's definitely from the osta because I'm not taking anything else at the moment.

I'm going to try tofind a gym tonight, so I can do a maintenance workout.


----------



## AugustWest (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry Im late to the party.

What is the general consensus on Osta RX. How does it work?

And is this to be used alone in PCT or can it be used in addition to SERM's to help hold onto gains. Sorry kind of new to the Osta party


----------



## Vibrant (May 1, 2012)

Check this link out, there's a lot of info on osta:IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx





AugustWest said:


> Hey guys, sorry Im late to the party.
> 
> What is the general consensus on Osta RX. How does it work?
> 
> And is this to be used alone in PCT or can it be used in addition to SERM's to help hold onto gains. Sorry kind of new to the Osta party


----------



## AugustWest (May 1, 2012)

I guess I wasnt clear enough. I read that (although I missed the PCT part the first time) and know HOW it works but was just curious on how WELL it works. or rather personal experiences. Does it perform as advertised?


----------



## SPF (May 1, 2012)

Phase II studies on Ostarine were only conducted up to doses of 3 mg per day. Even then it showed slight suppression. Now, if you're running higher doses than that it's very possible that the "Selective Androgen Receptor Molecule" loses its selectivity and starts hitting receptors throughout the body including the testicles.

Increasing dose leads to loss of selectivity. This applies to all medications that are supposed to be "selective" whether they are steroids, blood pressure medications or whatever they might be.

The thing with Ostarine though is that it's part of a brand new class of drug so who knows how selective it is. Is it 5x, 10x or 1000x more selective for muscle tissue? Based on bloodwork I've seen it doesn't appear to be all that selective in a number of individuals at higher doses.

I would use this compound with great caution if you're concerned about maintaining natural testosterone levels.


----------



## Vibrant (May 1, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I guess I wasnt clear enough. I read that (although I missed the PCT part the first time) and know HOW it works but was just curious on how WELL it works. or rather personal experiences. Does it perform as advertised?



I'm still on it and I'm about two Weeks in. so far I really like it.

Follow my log and I'll be posting more blood work and a final review soon.


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

SPF said:


> Phase II studies on Ostarine were only conducted up to doses of 3 mg per day. Even then it showed slight suppression. Now, if you're running higher doses than that it's very possible that the "Selective Androgen Receptor Molecule" loses its selectivity and starts hitting receptors throughout the body including the testicles.
> 
> Increasing dose leads to loss of selectivity. This applies to all medications that are supposed to be "selective" whether they are steroids, blood pressure medications or whatever they might be.
> 
> ...



I've seen anecdotal reports of suppression around 30-40mg daily, and I've read about the trials at less than 1/10 of that dose, but nowhere have I seen reports of suppression from the latter. I may just be missing something, where have you read this?


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 2, 2012)

Nice log Vibrant!


----------



## Grozny (May 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Nice log Vibrant!



^^This


----------



## Vibrant (May 2, 2012)

Today I was on the road traveling to the location of my next comp. Diet wasn't great but I did the best I could.

Found a small gym to get a quick workout. Did a little bit of everything for upper body. Db's only went up to 50 so I had to go higher rep. gym had a good cable machine, so I was able to workout out pretty well.

The osta is making me constantly hungry. I don't know if it's the ostarine or the other things IML put into it but it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## teezhay (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update, man, this is a terrific log.


----------



## Grozny (May 3, 2012)

Hey Vib can u post some picts


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 4, 2012)

In for results


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

25% off all orders of OSTA Rx now!

Follow the banner in my siggy or go to IML's site, add however many you want to your cart and enter OSTA25 at check out for the discount


----------



## Diesel618 (May 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Hey Vib can u post some picts



/\ this. And tell us what sport you play. I'm having a bloody devil of a time trying to figure it out.


----------



## teezhay (May 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Hey Vib can u post some picts



I doubt he'll post any here, but to give you an idea: moderate in length, considerably thicker than average, and just slightly curved to the left.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

lmao....


----------



## Vibrant (May 5, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Hey Vib can u post some picts





Diesel618 said:


> /\ this. And tell us what sport you play. I'm having a bloody devil of a time trying to figure it out.



sorry guys, this was discussed earlier in the thread. I just cant risk having pics tracked back to me. the only pics I'll post while Im still an active athlete is of my blood work which is coming probably around thurs-fri of next week.



teezhay said:


> I doubt he'll post any here, but to give you an idea: moderate in length, considerably thicker than average, and just slightly curved to the left.



it curves to the right........


ok, back to the osta. last two days I had competition. it was brutally hot, about 94 and humid. comp continues tomorrow. 

I eat way more carbs during comps to recover better and keep my energy up. the osta is keeping me at the same bf even though Im taking a lot of carbs everyday. Haven't done any gym work last two days because I've been to worn out from my comp.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 6, 2012)

Great Log Vibrant. I always enjoy your reviews as they are always honest!!!


----------



## Flathead (May 7, 2012)

Still on deck here, log is looking solid.


----------



## Vibrant (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for lack of updates. I'm staying at a hotel that doesn't have internet.

Comp has been going ok. There's been delays due to weather and I have one last day tomorrow. Then a long drive back home. I will get a gym workout tomorrow night.

I tend to lose a little size during comps but the osta is helping me not lose any size. I have about 8-9 days left on the osta.

I hope that the lab testing place is open on Saturday to take my blood because I don't think I'll be able to go in on Friday.


----------



## _LG_ (May 8, 2012)

Looking forward to your results


----------



## Grozny (May 9, 2012)

any results bro again thanks for your updates


----------



## Vibrant (May 12, 2012)

I was on the road last few days, so I wasn't able to train. I got home late last night, so normal training training should resume today or tomorrow. 

Went in for bloodwork this morning. results should be available in 2-3 days. I'll post up as soon as I have them.

I will give my final thoughts/recommendations and review on the osta next week.


----------



## 200+ (May 12, 2012)

Subbed for the final reveiw!

Anyone know why it's states 8 weeks between cycles?


----------



## teezhay (May 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> that is why Im doing bloodwork. it'll give a good idea if it's suppressive or not. IML's osta is not just plain research quality ostarine, it's pharmaceutical grade ostarine and it has a support complex which boosts testosterone. read the part in blue in my first post for more info about osta rx.



Yup. You can get ostarine elsewhere for significantly cheaper (less than half the price), but remember you get what you pay for, and with Osta RX you won't need to worry about the goods being bunk. You know exactly what you're getting, and it's the best available. Definitely excited to buy a few bottles.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> GDI, people *I already said Im not jerked*



It's teh Interwebz and you're doing it wrong! ALWAYS say you're jerked and tan. _Always. _


----------



## ACRay (May 12, 2012)

Just order some Osta yesterday will be finishing SDMZ on next week then running the Osta with E control Ultra male, anabolic matrix and A-cycle support. Will be following your thread to see how you like it also.


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2012)

*25% off coupon code-**OSTA25
*


----------



## twistedsteel (May 12, 2012)

Damn I want that shirt! I will be following, too. I am currently using Osta Rx as well..


----------



## Vibrant (May 12, 2012)

200+ said:


> Subbed for the final reveiw!
> 
> Anyone know why it's states 8 weeks between cycles?



Not sure on the answer to that but I believe that since it's a fairly new compound iml is being conservative with their recommendations. Heavy can give you a better answer than I can.



Curt James said:


> It's teh Interwebz and you're doing it wrong! ALWAYS say you're jerked and tan. _Always. _



hmmm, you may be on to something


----------



## Digitalash (May 12, 2012)

ACRay said:


> Just order some Osta yesterday will be finishing SDMZ on next week then running the Osta with E control Ultra male, anabolic matrix and A-cycle support. Will be following your thread to see how you like it also.




I gotta ask bro that's not your pct is it? You need a serm if coming off sdmz IMO....


----------



## Vibrant (May 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *25% off coupon code- **OSTA25
> *



heavy is pimping hardcore



twistedsteel said:


> Damn I want that shirt! I will be following, too. I am currently using Osta Rx as well..



I can definitely say that its one of my favorite gym shirts. 

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: T-Shirts
you should get one:


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

got my bloodwork back:


----------



## meow (May 14, 2012)

your lab looks lower (test ).


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 14, 2012)

How many days in on Osta RX were you?

And I thought you said you were feeling great/getting acne?


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

Looks like very little suppression. LH and FSH still are in the normal range.

Testes are not outputting T though, even though you have an LH signal.


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> How many days in on Osta RX were you?
> 
> And I thought you said you were feeling great/getting acne?



I'd say about ~25 days in and about ~5 days left.

Yes, I do feel good and I am getting acne.



heavyiron said:


> Looks like very little suppression. LH and FSH still are in the normal range.
> 
> *Testes are not outputting T though, even though you have an LH signal.*



What do you think could be the cause of that? simply not recovering yet or it may be something else?


----------



## teezhay (May 14, 2012)

Interested to hear heavy's interpretation of this bloodwork, and what's causing the lack of output from the testes...


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> What do you think could be the cause of that? simply not recovering yet or it may be something else?



Usually an LH signal that has a low T reading means the testes may not be working properly. Some docs recommend a course of HCG or Nolva/Clomid in this case. Many docs will do nothing and retest in 4-6 weeks though.


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

I think in a week or two, I'll go find a doc and have him/her do bloodwork and see what they say. Honestly though, I believe I've had low natural T levels for a while.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 14, 2012)

so what did the lab work prove about ostra rx anything?i am running ostra rx while i am on cycle and for me it is been hard to tell what i got from the ostra rx  .i am geting great results but from what i dont know i think i will hold off jugment for when i run ostra while off while on nothing else to see.vibrant what would you say you got out of the ostra rx ?


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think in a week or two, I'll go find a doc and have him/her do bloodwork and see what they say. Honestly though, I believe I've had low natural T levels for a while.



I think more labs is the best course of action while off of everything for 4 weeks or so. 

Have you ever measured normal T levels in the last few years while off?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

Wonder why your test dropped? I was thinking about taking this during PCT but maybe that isn't a good idea.


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what did the lab work prove about ostra rx anything?i am running ostra rx while i am on cycle and for me it is been hard to tell what i got from the ostra rx  .i am geting great results but from what i dont know i think i will hold off jugment for when i run ostra while off while on nothing else to see.vibrant what would you say you got out of the ostra rx ?



Im pleased with the osta. I'll post up a review/final thoughts later in the week.



heavyiron said:


> I think more labs is the best course of action while off of everything for 4 weeks or so.
> 
> Have you ever measured normal T levels in the last few years while off?



I'll have to look through my old bloodwork that I got at doctor visits. It may be old and Im not sure they tested test.



SloppyJ said:


> Wonder why your test dropped? I was thinking about taking this during PCT but maybe that isn't a good idea.



Not sure bro. like heavy said LH and FSH are still in the normal range, so that means that there was little suppression. There could be other ways mechanisms of action that osta has or the problem could be me.


----------



## teezhay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for coming through with all this, Vibrant. Great log.


----------



## msumuscle (May 14, 2012)

I commend you for being able to compete in such a high level sport with test levels like that!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Hmm very interesting... Great log brother!


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I commend you for being able to compete in such a high level sport with test levels like that!



uhh, thanks I guess.. 

It's definitely a problem that I need to take care of. 



Hate4TheWeak said:


> Hmm very interesting... Great log brother!



thanks bro.


just got back from the gym. Did a quick workout.

Started with some abs.

some seated calf raises: 1x plate @ 15 reps x 2 sets, 2x plates @ 15 reps, 3x plates @ 12 reps, 4x plates @ 10 reps

Lat pulldowns: 115 @ 20 reps, 145 @ 15 reps, 175 @ 10 reps, 205 @ 7 reps

Seated row machine: 2 plates each side @ 10 reps x 2 sets (1 set wide grip, 1 set narrow), 3 plates es @ 8 reps x 2sets, 4 plates es @ 6reps x 2 sets

A couple BI exercises and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

Btw, here's what my dinner looked like:


----------



## ACRay (May 15, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I gotta ask bro that's not your pct is it? You need a serm if coming off sdmz IMO....



Im new to iml products and will be running the Acycle support, ultra male, anabolic matrix, and E-control after the SDMZ. Should I add anything els to that and what would you recommend. Im trying to make sure I hit everything at once


----------



## _LG_ (May 15, 2012)

Quit fucking hijacking.  Thanks for doing this Vibrant.  Very helpful.


----------



## msumuscle (May 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> uhh, thanks I guess..
> 
> It's definitely a problem that I need to take care of.
> 
> ...




Haha I'm sorry, I just meant that it's got to be really hard to compete at the professional level with levels like that.  I know for me, while having low test the past year or so it's been hard to workout at a balls to the wall level let alone competing!  You should get yourself on TRT though, would your sport allow it?


----------



## Grozny (May 15, 2012)

Very useful and interesting thread bro thanks again


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 15, 2012)

Any weight gain vibrant?


----------



## Vibrant (May 15, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Haha I'm sorry, I just meant that it's got to be really hard to compete at the professional level with levels like that.  I know for me, while having low test the past year or so it's been hard to workout at a balls to the wall level let alone competing!  You should get yourself on TRT though, would your sport allow it?



lol.

Basically, the way that the system works in sports is that if you have a medical condition and a doctor prescribes you medication for it than its ok. it doesn't matter if the med is legal or not, it just has to be prescribed by a doctor. What is not allowed is for you to treat yourself because that would be considered performance enhancing with illegal substances. 



Heavyhitter317 said:


> Any weight gain vibrant?



I would say about ~3lbs of lbm. I'll give a more accurate number at the end of the week when I weigh myself at the gym. Also, you have to remember that for about 1 1/2 - 2weeks I was in competition mode and I was basically only burning calories during the comp days. I had about 2-3 light maintenance workouts per week during that time. I usually drop weight during comp, so even if I stayed at the same weight, I'd say that would be a positive result.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 15, 2012)

Are you going to post before/after pics....I am just curious to what you have sculpted over the years no homo.


----------



## Vibrant (May 17, 2012)

Did legs tonight. had a great workout. Weighed myself after my workout and I was pleasantly surprised by the weight gain. I'm up 6-7lbs. I was sweating a lot and I didn't drink a lot, so the weight gain can be higher. I'll try to get a more accurate reading in the next couple days.

I have 2 days left on the osta. During the weekend when I have some time, I'll post up a in depth review with my recommendations.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Did legs tonight. had a great workout. Weighed myself after my workout and I was pleasantly surprised by the weight gain. I'm up 6-7lbs. I was sweating a lot and I didn't drink a lot, so the weight gain can be higher. I'll try to get a more accurate reading in the next couple days.
> 
> I have 2 days left on the osta. During the weekend when I have some time, I'll post up a in depth review with my recommendations.



Sounds great bro lookin forward to the review


----------



## _LG_ (May 19, 2012)

Bump.  I want your gd review..
And nudes


----------



## Vibrant (May 19, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Bump.  I want your gd review..
> And nudes



I'll post it up by tonight or early tomorrow.

Can't do full body nudes but will you settle for a cock pic by pm?


----------



## msumuscle (May 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> lol.
> 
> Basically, the way that the system works in sports is that if you have a medical condition and a doctor prescribes you medication for it than its ok. it doesn't matter if the med is legal or not, it just has to be prescribed by a doctor. What is not allowed is for you to treat yourself because that would be considered performance enhancing with illegal substances.
> 
> ...




It was stupid of me not to specify that it would be doctor prescribed, lol obviously they wouldn't allow you to treat yourself. I know you'll never tell us but I'm literally dying to find out what sport you play  lol I always wonder, what if this dude's Ben Roethlisberger or something? haha


----------



## Vibrant (May 19, 2012)

*Final review & some recommendations*

I know a few people have been waiting for my final review on osta. well here it is. I must say that IML has come out with another great addition to their great line of products. 


Positive effects I got off osta:


** LBM GAIN- *I gained about 6lbs in my 4 week run. Before I started my run, I only expected about 3-4lbs at most because I am a hard gainer and the calories I burn each day due to my sport/training make it very hard to gain weight. I didn't gain any fat even though for about a week & a half, I was in competition and I had to go to a high carb diet for energy. As for water weight, I dont believe Im holding any water because as you can see by my bloodwork, my estrogen stayed pretty much the same. I'll monitor my weight and if anything changes I'll update you guys.


** APPETITE INCREASE- *After about 5 days being on osta my appetite increased. I started being hungry all the time. My appetite before starting the osta was a bit low due to coming off pct a few weeks before the osta run.


** **INCREASED RECOVERY TIME/ENDURANCE- *I definitely noticed that I was as sore from my training on the next day. I also noticed a little bit of more endurance during my training.


** PUMP- *During my gym workouts, there was a nice increase in pump during the workout.


Negative sides:

none really. I did get some acne but that doesn't bother me. As you can see by my bloodwork, there was little to none suppression. Yes, my test dropped a little but my LH and FSH stayed about the same in the normal range which leads me to believe that there may be a problem with me.


In conclusion to my review, osta rx is a very good product in my opinion. I'd highly recommend to try osta for yourself.


Some observations/ thoughts/ recommendations:

I'd recommend to anyone planning to run osta to not expect aas like gains/effects. After all its not aas and not in that class. Unlike aas, it doesn't really come with bad sides in my experience. But with good training and diet, 4-8lbs of lbm gain are not unreasonable to expect.

Optimal cycle length I'd say would probably be around 4-8weeks.

I think thats its best to run osta as a standalone product and not part of a cycle. However I may be wrong about this.

Best time to run it imo is either during pct or as a bridge for people cycling gears. For the non geared people, you can run it pretty much anytime.

I'd also have no problem recommending osta to a female but I'd say to start at 1-2caps daily.



well thats about it folks. thanks for following my log and feel free to ask me any questions. buy your osta at: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx

Thanks IML


----------



## girpy (May 19, 2012)

Hey Vibrant, just curious what makes you feel that the Osta didn't suppress your test levels? you are (i think) 2 and a half months post cycle, after pct you have a low test level but much higher than this test level......seems like the Osta certainly didn't help your recovery at all, if not delayed it an extra month. just wanted to get your thoughts on it because I am sure a lot of people are considering running this with/right after their PCT.


----------



## Vibrant (May 19, 2012)

girpy said:


> Hey Vibrant, just curious what makes you feel that the Osta didn't suppress your test levels? you are (i think) 2 and a half months post cycle, after pct you have a low test level but much higher than this test level......seems like the Osta certainly didn't help your recovery at all, if not delayed it an extra month. just wanted to get your thoughts on it because I am sure a lot of people are considering running this with/right after their PCT.



If you look back to the previous page, it was sort of discussed. My lh and fsh are normal which means I should be producing test but Im not which leads me to believe that the problem may be me unfortunately. However, a sarm may have another mechanism of action that suppresses but that is unlikely imo. 

Heavy can probably answer your question better than I can.


----------



## girpy (May 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> If you look back to the previous page, it was sort of discussed. My lh and fsh are normal which means I should be producing test but Im not which leads me to believe that the problem may be me unfortunately. However, a sarm may have another mechanism of action that suppresses but that is unlikely imo.
> 
> Heavy can probably answer your question better than I can.



yeah saw a little bit talked about, won't even pretend like I know all about how this stuff works but just trying to wrap my head around it. thanks for the reply, looking forward to seeing other loggers bloodwork as well to see if there's any patterns or if its just your body not recovering.


----------



## booze (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the log mate. Still unconvinced that this doesn't cause some form of suppressing effect on test levels thought. 
I'm no expert by if your lh and fsh levels are normal but test levels low doesn't that mean something is wrong with your testes? Hypogonadism perhaps?
If this wasn't suppressive I would love to run it as a bridge between cycles.
Thanks again.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

Great review brother 
Starting my cycle tomorrow, can't wait

Did u take the Osta RX on an empty stomache or with food?

I go to the gym before breakfast so I'd like to take it with just a protein shake

Let me know man

Great log helps a lot!


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Vibrant,
I believe I'll run mine in pct coming soon


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2012)

If his testes are receiving an LH and FSH signal (which they are) and he is not outputting much T then the testes are likely the issue. However follow up labs would give us a better picture.


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Great review brother
> Starting my cycle tomorrow, can't wait
> 
> Did u take the Osta RX on an empty stomache or with food?
> ...



I tried both on empty stomach and with food. I didn't really notice any differences other than if I took it on an empty stomach, I would get hungry soon after taking the osta. Basically IMO, you should just try to take it evenly spaced out thru the day.


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

You could have a vitamin d deficiency or an issue with hypothyroidism... So many things effect T levels in the body, you cant just say "because I have normal LH and no T, my balls are broken". It doesn't work like that, that being very unlikely, never mind the fact that your LH and FSH are both on the very low ends of the range. 

If you are really worried about this, get TSH, t3, t4, and vit D included in your next labs. This will rule out other possible causes (most common but not all) then if ranges are normal do a blast cycle of HCG, mimicking LH in the body, and watch your testes responde by producing testosterone. (via a lab within a week of HCG cycle completion) If they dont, then you do have a serious issue on your hands.

Hope this helps
-T


----------



## Digitalash (May 20, 2012)

nice log bro, would it be safe to say it's not really wise to run osta during pct then? 



Also in to trade cock pics


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

TwisT said:


> You could have a vitamin d deficiency or an issue with hypothyroidism... So many things effect T levels in the body, you cant just say "because I have normal LH and no T, my balls are broken". It doesn't work like that, that being very unlikely, never mind the fact that your LH and FSH are both on the very low ends of the range.
> 
> If you are really worried about this, get TSH, t3, t4, and vit D included in your next labs. This will rule out other possible causes (most common but not all) then if ranges are normal do a blast cycle of HCG, mimicking LH in the body, and watch your testes responde by producing testosterone. (via a lab within a week of HCG cycle completion) If they dont, then you do have a serious issue on your hands.
> 
> ...



It does help. thanks bro. Im looking for an endo to see right now and when I do see the doc, I will ask him to test that as well. you kinda scared me with the serious problem I'll keep everyone updated on what the doc says.



Digitalash said:


> nice log bro, would it be safe to say it's not really wise to run osta during pct then?
> 
> Also in to trade cock pics



cant say for sure bro, I'll be trying to find out what the problem is and when I do, maybe things will be more clear.


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> It does help. thanks bro. Im looking for an endo to see right now and when I do see the doc, I will ask him to test that as well. you kinda scared me with the serious problem I'll keep everyone updated on what the doc says.



I wouldn't sweat it at all, issues like that are very rare. Im sure you are just slightly suppressed and when you stimulate those leydig cells vis HCG of yours they will be pumping test they way they should. You have to really understand that you are STILL PRODUCING 280 ng/dl of test while being extremely low in both LH and FSH. Im sure once you do a proper recovery and produce more acceptable numbers, and you take a break from AAS and that sort of stuff, you will find your test will raise nice and steadily. If there is long term AAS abuse in your past, it will obviously take a bit longer, but will still come. Almost all AAS related suppression can be simply fixed with time.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> It does help. thanks bro. Im looking for an endo to see right now and when I do see the doc, I will ask him to test that as well. you kinda scared me with the serious problem I'll keep everyone updated on what the doc says.
> 
> 
> 
> cant say for sure bro, I'll be trying to find out what the problem is and when I do, maybe things will be more clear.



When did you last use AAS? 

When did you finish PCT exactly?

What was your PCT?


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

I haven't really abused aas IMO. If its aas related suppression, then i'm not too worried. However I still will get myself checked out to make sure its not serious.

Thanks twist.


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> When did you last use AAS?
> 
> When did you finish PCT exactly?
> 
> What was your PCT?



about 12 weeks ago was last aas use.

pct finish was a little over 7 weeks ago.

pct was a blast of 15000iu of hcg before the start of pct. then:

clomid 100/100/75/75/50
nolva 40/20/20/20/20
formerone 1 pump a day


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2012)

I would make sure your diet is good and retest hormones in 4-6 weeks with no meds in your system.


----------



## Flathead (May 21, 2012)

Vibrant, that was a top notch write up, we appriciate the feedback!!


----------



## Vibrant (May 21, 2012)

Well, this is kinda bs imo. I call up my family doc and ask for a referral to an endo. She says no problem, just see me this week for a check up. She gives me a list of endo's that take my insurance.

So I start calling them. Earliest that anyone of them can see me is late september?

didn't think that endo's are so booked.


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

You might consider a Urologist that specializes in HRT.


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> about 12 weeks ago was last aas use.
> 
> pct finish was a little over 7 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Not sure if there are any studies but since Formerone is a PH that converts to the active androgen 4-hydroxytestosterone that may have androgenic effects that I imagine may have suppressed your LH during PCT.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 22, 2012)

so heavy are you saying using formeron as your ai during pct is not a good idea?it has seem to me that you are not real into the formeron as your ai  hype like everybody else is i wonder why that is?


----------



## Vibrant (May 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You might consider a Urologist that specializes in HRT.



Thanks, that's a great idea. I think I'll have no problem getting a urologist to see me sooner.



heavyiron said:


> Not sure if there are any studies but since Formerone is a PH that converts to the active androgen 4-hydroxytestosterone that may have androgenic effects that I imagine may have suppressed your LH during PCT.



It's possible. Brundel would probably know if there are some studies on whether formerone is suppressive or not. I'll ask him.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so heavy are you saying using formeron as your ai during pct is not a good idea?it has seem to me that you are not real into the formeron as your ai  hype like everybody else is i wonder why that is?



As an AI it seems fine as long as the carrier is 100% correct. However since it also converts to an androgen that _may_ have a suppressive effect. This effect is likely dose dependent so lower doses may not be suppressive at all though.

Without a study on LH in males it will be hard to say unfortunately.


----------



## dsc123 (May 22, 2012)

Vibrant could you let us know what Brundel says about the suppression


----------



## Vibrant (May 22, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Vibrant could you let us know what Brundel says about the suppression



I sent a message to him and this was his response:



			
				brundel said:
			
		

> I dont have any studies regarding suppression but common sense tells us that-
> The suppression is dose dependent.
> So, at a normal dose 1-4ml youll be fine.
> As that dose goes up so does the level of hydroxytest in your system.
> ...


----------



## Johnyb (May 24, 2012)

That was a great write up Vibrant. Thank you for sharing.  Do you recommend running this solo and get about
the same results.  Did you ever start to use your Acnedren for acne or was it not that bad overall and no need
to add?


----------



## Logman (May 28, 2012)

So is teh recommended run for Osta RX 4 weeks?  Or are people doing longer runs?


----------



## Vibrant (May 28, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> That was a great write up Vibrant. Thank you for sharing.  Do you recommend running this solo and get about
> the same results.  Did you ever start to use your Acnedren for acne or was it not that bad overall and no need
> to add?



Thanks bro. No I didn't use the acnedren but if I did, I know that it would greatly help. I'd say the acne was moderate.

What do you mean solo? 



Logman said:


> So is teh recommended run for Osta RX 4 weeks?  Or are people doing longer runs?



I'd say a run from anywhere from 4-8 Weeks is fine.


----------



## Flathead (May 30, 2012)

We appricite the log.


----------



## Johnyb (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Good to know it doesn't cause to much acne.
By solo run I mean do you think this would be fine to run not being 
on PCT or bridge between cycles.  If so what results do you think
would follow from that.

Johnybgood


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Thanks for your reply. Good to know it doesn't cause to much acne.
> By solo run I mean do you think this would be fine to run not being
> on PCT or bridge between cycles.  If so what results do you think
> would follow from that.
> ...



I think you should be able to get good results in a solo run, probably better than you could get while pct'ing or bridging. It all boils down to to diet and training.


----------

